# WoW Account Name



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never really played a MMORPG, but I'm a big fan of the old RPGs - like FF - from the old console days. Anyway, I need a cool, fiercesome WoW account name and I can't think of one. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

my characters name was Kclittikiss. but it was flagged as inappropriate and i renamed it to motosaki

=/ 

and before that i had an undead named MJthriller


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

lol. Any advice on a character? I know, I'm clueless...


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> lol. Any advice on a character? I know, I'm clueless...



how about montecore?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> how about montecore?



What do they do?

Still need a name.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> What do they do?
> 
> Still need a name.



montecore IS the name noob


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> montecore IS the name noob



Fair enough. That's not bad. Lemme see if it's taken.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> montecore IS the name noob



Of course it's already taken...


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


>



halleberry maybe?

EDIT: Taken lol.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> halleberry maybe?



no noob, montecore is the tiger that ate roys face off.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

How about this...

effuimmanoob

It's available.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe I'll take Buzz's title, Digaredd.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Maybe I'll take Buzz's title, Digaredd.



Any objections, Buzz? It's open.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 7, 2008)

ojisgongon


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Any objections, Buzz? It's open.


As long as it suits your character, it means "angry" or "pissed off"!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> ojisgongon



Too late. digaredd it is. 

This thread is solved, so do whatever you want.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> As long as it suits your character, it means "angry" or "pissed off"!



It'll be something like that.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Too late. digaredd it is.
> 
> This thread is solved, so do whatever you want.


I shall instruct my minions (i.e. nephews) to hunt down and slay Digaredd!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> I shall instruct my minions (i.e. nephews) to hunt down and slay Digaredd!



haha. 

What's a good character type? I want something strong with weapons, but also good with magic.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> haha.
> 
> What's a good character type? I want something strong with weapons, but also good with magic.


No idea, never played it, I'd have to ask one of my mephews. I'd just go for some berserk warrior type..


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> No idea, never played it, I'd have to ask one of my mephews. I'd just go for some berserk warrior type..



Yeah, okay. I'm gonna start playing tomorrow, I think. Haven't created one yet...


----------



## Vizy (Oct 7, 2008)

Sir. TearYourFaceOff

this is gold mep.

Wow, that is gonna be my COD4 tag.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Yeah, okay. I'm gonna start playing tomorrow, I think. Haven't created one yet...


I reckon a gay Harry Potter would suit you well..


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> Sir. TearYourFaceOff
> 
> this is gold mep.
> 
> Wow, that is gonna be my COD4 tag.



You keep it then. 



Buzz1927 said:


> I reckon a gay Harry Potter would suit you well..


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you know, Klingon is half Welsh?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> Did you know, Klingon is half Welsh?



Did you know I don't give a shit?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Did you know I don't give a shit?


Of course!


----------



## HumanMage (Oct 7, 2008)

I always searched baby names haha! I had Gustav, Yves, Euan, Arnaud, and Turjon. Just to name a few. Most are french, or some form of European decent. I liked keeping a real name, just one of my quirks I guess.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 7, 2008)

how about ActionHenk?


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh no, Mike... You haven't... It was nice knowing you...


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Oh no, Mike... You haven't... It was nice knowing you...



Ha! I know, right? 

Actually, I'll be lucky if I make it to lvl 5. Don't really have the time necessary to get far into that game.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Archangel said:


> how about ActionHenk?



lol. What?


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry I can't play WoW, I have a life...


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Ha! I know, right?
> 
> Actually, I'll be lucky if I make it to lvl 5. Don't really have the time necessary to get far into that game.



I thought you were cool, man...

Just don't name any of your kids after WoW names... I'd have to come to SoCal to personally beat your ass!


----------



## Danda (Oct 7, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Sorry I can't play WoW, I have a life...



I lol'ed

You can still play WoW and have a life. WoW is just a game after all. If anyone takes WoW and uses it as a 'Life' they need to go to therapy. Though I did watch that Episode of South Park and I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Oh no, Mike... You haven't... It was nice knowing you...



i sold him his copy of WoW

my plan to make him go away forever worked


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Sorry I can't play WoW, I have a life...



No, I don't fit into the sterotype, but I am curious about the game. This was included in a sweet deal I received from DirtyD86, so may as well try it out. 



Kornowski said:


> Just don't name any of your kids after WoW names... I'd have to come to SoCal to personally beat your ass!



My only daughter is named after me, and if you plan on seeing me like that in Cali, you'd better bring 4NGU$ with you. 



DirtyD86 said:


> my plan to make him go away forever worked



D'oh!


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 7, 2008)

I will just suggest you watch that South Park episode before playing the game.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> i sold him his copy of WoW
> 
> my plan to make him go away forever worked



So it's your fault!? Now I have to decide between Dustin or Mike, who get's a beatin' first?



mep916 said:


> My only daughter is named after me, and if you plan on seeing me like that in Cali, you'd better bring 4NGU$ with you.



Chris, why, he's such a loser...


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I will just suggest you watch that South Park episode before playing the game.



I'm not afraid dammit! 

When I was a kid, I used to spend hours playing video games, mainly because I didn't have any responsibilities. I imagine some of the sterotypical, "no-life" WoW users don't have much responsibility either. Maybe a job and some bills, but that's about it. Even if I *wanted* to dedicate that much time to a game, I wouldn't...I have a family and I'm married, so gaming 24/7 is pretty much impossible and I don't have a heavy interest in that anyway.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I have a family and I'm married,



They're called Mrs. Figment and Figment Jr, right?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> They're called Mrs. Figment and Figment Jr, right?



Figment?


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Figment?



I assume he meant, "...of your imagination."

Yeah I know a few people that lost their lives to WoW, and to me all MMORPG games only really reward those who spend hours and hours playing them, which is why I won't play one ever again.  They are boring to me, and very repetitive


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, Imagination... bad joke, I guess. 

I've never played a MMORPG, It's just never appealed to me.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I assume he meant, "...of your imagination."



Oh, I see. Eh, don't get it. 



tlarkin said:


> Yeah I know a few people that lost their lives to WoW, and to me all MMORPG games only really reward those who spend hours and hours playing them, which is why I won't play one ever again.  They are boring to me, and very repetitive



Right, I know - I've heard all the stories. Three years ago, I played the Final Fantasy MMORPG game (I still own it) assuming it was like the old console versions. I didn't really like it (played it two times, I think) because it was too time consuming, and I know the same is true with WoW and the rest. I also know that there's a monthly fee associated, after the trial, so I definitely won't pay for something I'm not using on a regular basis.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

I've heard there are free Servers you can go in, that's if you didn't want to pay but carry on playing after about... lets see... 20 minutes.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I've heard there are free Servers you can go in, that's if you didn't want to pay but carry on playing after about... lets see... 20 minutes.



lol. I'll spend a couple hours on it. I do want to see what it's like, what the big deal is about, but I won't be playing it every day. Isn't there a fee just to have the account? 

Really, the most fun I've had gaming has been my golf matches with Buzz on the PS3. We can voice chat, talk shit and it doesn't matter if you suck.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

Speaking of which, I need to get Skype installed again... Then we can talk shit, to save polluting the forum, Eh?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Speaking of which, I need to get Skype installed again... Then we can talk shit, to save polluting the forum, Eh?



I try to keep the pollution within my own threads.


----------



## epidemik (Oct 8, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Speaking of which, I need to get Skype installed again... Then we can talk shit, to save polluting the forum, Eh?



Speaking of hijacking threads,

Danny how do you add friends to skype?



JK...but really. 


Uhh, good name, just hit the randomizer and change a few letters.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 8, 2008)

n00b_pwnzr1337 

you mean like a real fantasy-like name? or like a name that would scare n00bs? 

*edit* FORGET ALL THAT^

I actually went back and read the whole thing, noticed that in the second page, you already had your name picked... 

Anyways, you could've bought that FREE 15-Day trial that they sell virtually everywhere, including gas-stations... it's about $1


----------



## just a noob (Oct 8, 2008)

you should have just named it roflcopterz at that stereotypical noob, eitherway, you can't steal my gamer tag pl4st1c b4rf, well i guess you can, but whatever


----------



## mep916 (Oct 8, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Anyways, you could've bought that FREE 15-Day trial that they sell virtually everywhere, including gas-stations... it's about $1



Dirty included the trial and Burning Crusade, so I'm all set. I played about 30 minutes today. Still a lot to learn...


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh I see. I thought it was pretty good, but I got stuck on a quest and stopped playing


----------



## mep916 (Oct 8, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Oh I see. I thought it was pretty good, but I got stuck on a quest and stopped playing



Haven't started a quest yet...just killed a few dogs.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahaha  I imagine....

"dawg! you gon die! b***!"


----------



## DCIScouts (Oct 8, 2008)

Which side/server are you on mep?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 8, 2008)

DCIScouts said:


> Which side/server are you on mep?



Damn, I don't remember. It was the recommended spot they gave me. If I play tonight, I'll write down the info and PM it to you.

I'm totally lost still.


----------



## DCIScouts (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, cool, I'll be your guide


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 8, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Really, the most fun I've had gaming has been my golf matches with Buzz on the PS3. We can voice chat, talk shit and it doesn't matter if you suck.


It's about time we had another one of those, both need to be a bit drunk!


----------



## brian (Oct 8, 2008)

am i the only one that tried the game and hated it compleatly?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 8, 2008)

DCIScouts said:


> Ok, cool, I'll be your guide



Sounds good, I need one. 



Buzz1927 said:


> It's about time we had another one of those, both need to be a bit drunk!



Yeah, it's been awhile...



brian said:


> am i the only one that tried the game and hated it compleatly?



No, tlarkin didn't like it either.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 8, 2008)

epidemik said:


> Speaking of hijacking threads,
> 
> Danny how do you add friends to skype?
> 
> ...



Erm, I think there's a green + sign, I haven't used it for a while though, so, I'm not too sure, lol.


----------



## Morgos (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Damn, I don't remember. It was the recommended spot they gave me. If I play tonight, I'll write down the info and PM it to you.
> 
> I'm totally lost still.


I would not advise playing on the servers recommended by blizzard. They are usually either new servers or servers severely lacking in population and activity.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 11, 2008)

Morgos said:


> I would not advise playing on the servers recommended by blizzard. They are usually either new servers or servers severely lacking in population and activity.



good advice. 

stonemaul FTW.


----------



## drdallon (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I've never really played a MMORPG, but I'm a big fan of the old RPGs - like FF - from the old console days. Anyway, I need a cool, fiercesome WoW account name and I can't think of one.
> 
> Any ideas?



Well the account name doesnt really matter for wow since no one can see it.

[Bloodpanda of Illidan!]


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

drdallon said:


> Well the account name doesnt really matter for wow since no one can see it.



Yeah, I meant character name. 



drdallon said:


> [Bloodpanda of Illidan!]



I'm gonna find you and kick your ass! 

*shakes fist*


----------



## Droogie (Oct 11, 2008)

brian said:


> am i the only one that tried the game and hated it compleatly?



Nope I hated it as well.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 11, 2008)

It is not that I "hate" MMORPGS, they are just not for me.  I don't like games where you benefit the most from putting countless hours in.  I don't have time to play 4 to 6 hours per a day.  I like to do other things.  

Right now I am sick with a respiratory infection and I can't do anything, so a video game or a book would do me great all weekend.

It looks like I am about to drop $1400 on building a new PC though.  Newegg just gave me $4000 credit.  Those dumb bastards!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 11, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> It is not that I "hate" MMORPGS, they are just not for me.  I don't like games where you benefit the most from putting countless hours in.  I don't have time to play 4 to 6 hours per a day.  I like to do other things.
> 
> Right now I am sick with a respiratory infection and I can't do anything, so a video game or a book would do me great all weekend.
> 
> It looks like I am about to drop $1400 on building a new PC though.  Newegg just gave me $4000 credit.  Those dumb bastards!



If your going to look into an MMO, look into Warhammer as well.


----------



## magichater (Oct 13, 2008)

why not be creative  and write down name and change it around to make something unique?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 13, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I don't have time to play 4 to 6 hours per a day.



I've played about 20 minutes so far. It's definitely the type of game that requires long sessions, and I can already see how people, if they have the time, can get wrapped into it. 



tlarkin said:


> It looks like I am about to drop $1400 on building a new PC though.  Newegg just gave me $4000 credit.  Those dumb bastards!



LOL



magichater said:


> why not be creative  and write down name and change it around to make something unique?



I chose Digaredd.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just seen this at techpowerup...

http://www.ripten.com/2008/10/10/wow-whore-has-36-accounts-raids-by-himself/

The guy has 36 WoW accounts that cost over $5700 a year in subscription fees. 






Unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 13, 2008)

Somebody needs to get a life...


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 13, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> If your going to look into an MMO, look into Warhammer as well.



naw, MMOs are a waste of time for me.  I was 15ish when the very first ones came out.  I had no responsibility and I played them.  Quit when I got into college and tried to pick one back up a few years ago.  Played for 3 months, maxed out my character realized I was spending 4 hours a day playing, got real bored real quick.  MMO = same repetitive tasks over and over again.  Not my cup of tea.

I prefer games with no commitment.  FPS, RTS, you know games that have a 'save' feature where I can save and quit and pick back up.

In the last 2 or 3 years I play consoles way more than on my computer.  I just built a new rig though and it is being shipped to me as we speak.  I will definitely be getting back into some FPS games, but not MMOs.

Mep-

That guy seriously has no life.  I bet he is a god online though.... or at least he sees it that way.

I would say FAIL at life for sure.


----------



## Morgos (Oct 14, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I've played about 20 minutes so far. It's definitely the type of game that requires long sessions, and I can already see how people, if they have the time, can get wrapped into it.


While WoW does definitely get people absorbed into it, I wouldn't say that any video game "requires" long sessions. I think WoW gets kind of a negative rep with the whole stereotype that if you play it, you must have no social life and play for many hours a day. While for sure many people do sink hours in on a daily basis, there is no reason one couldn't play through the game very casually and still enjoy the content. I do not have the time to play for 4-6 hours every day, but I still play frequently for short sessions and love the game.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 14, 2008)

Morgos said:


> While WoW does definitely get people absorbed into it, I wouldn't say that any video game "requires" long sessions. I think WoW gets kind of a negative rep with the whole stereotype that if you play it, you must have no social life and play for many hours a day. While for sure many people do sink hours in on a daily basis, there is no reason one couldn't play through the game very casually and still enjoy the content. I do not have the time to play for 4-6 hours every day, but I still play frequently for short sessions and love the game.



Fair enough. When I say "require," I guess I'm thinking of the cost of the subscription. If I only play, say, 5 hours per month, that's 3$ per hour, so I wouldn't really be receiving my moneys worth. 

Though I do agree that you don't have to play any game for long sessions, and I may pay for a six month subscription even if I don't end up playing it that often.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 14, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Fair enough. When I say "require," I guess I'm thinking of the cost of the subscription. If I only play, say, 5 hours per month, that's 3$ per hour, so I wouldn't really be receiving my moneys worth.
> 
> Though I do agree that you don't have to play any game for long sessions, and I may pay for a six month subscription even if I don't end up playing it that often.




o, you seem to be in a pickle. How about you get off the forum (you shan't be missed) and go ahead and spend all the time you spent on here, in WoW.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 14, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> o, you seem to be in a pickle. How about you get off the forum (you shan't be missed) and go ahead and spend all the time you spent on here, in WoW.



LOL. You know, you're right. An addiction to WoW should be the least of my worries.


----------



## epidemik (Oct 14, 2008)

Just change the letters.

I.E.
Hallaberry
Haleberry
Hallebery


----------



## Vizy (Oct 14, 2008)

he chose his name


----------



## epidemik (Oct 14, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> he chose his name



*palm to face*

I thought he already picked his name but then i saw the post suggesting halleberry so i was like hmm...I guess i replied to a post that was on like page 2

<--Noob


----------



## Vizy (Oct 14, 2008)

epidemik said:


> *palm to face*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> lol!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 14, 2008)

Stop talking about it, just hunt him down and kill him!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 14, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> Stop talking about it, just hunt him down and kill him!



If you had the balls, you'd do it twat.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 14, 2008)

mep916 said:


> If you had the balls, you'd do it twat.


I'll save that for the golf!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 14, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> I'll save that for the golf!


----------



## Archangel (Oct 14, 2008)

he saves the balls for golf?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> he saves the balls for golf?


No, mep loses all his golf balls!


----------



## ETSA (Oct 14, 2008)

The hell with WoW, play WAR!


----------

